# Some of my snakes



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

A dorsel close up


----------



## superpanda (May 31, 2009)

amazing :gasp:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Stunning snakes!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow beautiful


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

*dwa*

always loved the dwa stuff but dont know if ive got the bottle for them


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

being a GOOOONER proberbly not:lol2:


----------



## andybe18 (Sep 25, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> being a GOOOONER proberbly not:lol2:


have to agree :lol2:
nice snakes


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Oi I'm a gooner with Mambas!


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

they are lovely,i like the gaboons!


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

Stunning collection there mate!

How do you find the herpteks in relation to keeping DWA animals in them? I used herpteks exclusively for my non-dwa stock and loved them but wondered how the lips on the top of the glass affected your safe removal procedures.

David


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice snakes, gabby is lovely



salvatoruk said:


> Oi I'm a gooner with Mambas!


good taste in snakes, not so much in footy hey Laurie :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: we wont mention Fabianski


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Gotta love the boons especially that picture with both of them.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, she looks lovely but she's certainly not a sweetheart:whistling2:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*pics*

the green snake - Atheris Chlorechis? 

great collection, you know i love Naja nivea. And Gaboons are such wonderful snakes too. Great specimens there. I do hope I can start my DWA collection in 2011. 

My FWC is such a brilliant species to own, its such a pleasure getting to understand each species behaviour.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ARSENAAAAAL

Nice Atheris by the way : victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Atheris chlorechis indeed, and hopefully gravid, she is a wee bit tubbier this year round in the mid section.


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

I would love to own a few as well, although i think the wife would run !:lol2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Rapid_Reptiles said:


> Stunning collection there mate!
> 
> How do you find the herpteks in relation to keeping DWA animals in them? I used herpteks exclusively for my non-dwa stock and loved them but wondered how the lips on the top of the glass affected your safe removal procedures.
> 
> David


Do you mean the lip inside that acts as a mini platform?
I find snakes tend to hide there a lot, both top and bottom, it has caused no problems. However with the herpteks the runners for glass doors allow about 5-6 mm space overlap which I tested with baby cornsnakes, showing the herpteks to be a fail at escape proof when it comes to the hatchlings and small 1 footers.
For this reason my gravid white lip, c. albolabris last year was tubbed until she gave birth. It can be patched up though with some simple thinking.
(Might do one for youtube some time to show)
For any gravid livebearer dwa snake with small neonates, they should be rehoused in rubs/tubs, exo's or other with open out doors until they give birth, or a vivarium with very tightly spaced glass doors on runners.


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

wow love the vipers


----------

